#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Home Receiver Indoor Unit,satellite communication,principlles-of-communication,free pdf download

## sharadcool12

The transponder frequency bands shown in Fig. 5 are down converted to be in the range 950 to 1450 MHz, but of course, each transponder retains its 24-MHz bandwidth.





  Similar Threads: BASEBAND SIGNALS,communication,satellite communication,digital communication,free pdf download Carrier Recovery Circuits,satellite communication,digital communication,free pdf download The Telephone Channel,digital communication,satellite communication,free ebook download S/N and bandwidth for FDM/FM telephony,satellite communication,analog communication,free pdf download The Home Receiver Outdoor Unit (ODU) of DBS Services,satellite communication,lecture notes

----------


## dimpysingh

That posting is just superb thanks for such a wonderful information

----------

